# Bit worried...6 month old not soaking nappies any more - most of them almost seem dry



## Feline

I'm worried, has anyone else's LO experienced this? For the last 2 days my boy has been peeing much less than usual and not soaking his nappies. Apart from one very wet nappy this morning (and he'd literally fed all through the night - typical for him we're going through a horrible sleep regression) his other three nappies today have only been slightly wet. This is really unusual for him, normally all his nappies are soaking. I checked online and the advice is that a baby should produce 5 - 6 soaking wet nappies a day. Well my boy used to, but not for the last 48 hours.

He seems totally fine in himself - happy, feeding well (I bf). After bf-ing for a while he seems satisfied (although for the last few days, he's been really pulling hard on my nipples and pushing on my breasts as he feeds. He has also sometimes been letting out cries at my breasts - I just assumed it was because he had drained that breast so I simply swapped him over to the other side and he settles straight away and seems content.

Should I be worried? Well gosh I am worried. He hasn't pooped for three days either which is also unusual but he doesn't seem in any sort of discomfort. 

It has been very hot here for the last couple of days...could it be that. He doesn't appear to have any of the symptoms of a UTI. I was worried maybe something's happened to my supply? 

Any thoughts would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## LegoHouse

Has he been sweating a lot? My son is sweating buckets and not urinating as frequently. I never really thought about it. As long as he pees more than 5 times a day I don't see it as an issue but I'm not a doctor. Maybe I am wrong x


----------



## Feline

LegoHouse said:


> Has he been sweating a lot? My son is sweating buckets and not urinating as frequently. I never really thought about it. As long as he pees more than 5 times a day I don't see it as an issue but I'm not a doctor. Maybe I am wrong x

Maybe that's it - I haven't noticed him getting particularly sweaty, but it is so hot here at the moment especially at night that he must be perspiring more to stay cool?

Thanks for sharing your thoughts ...I am one worried mama!


----------



## LegoHouse

If it helps maybe syringe some boiled water into his mouth?


----------



## schnoogles

I think it's fairly normal for them to wee less when it's hot. Im in England and its been hot here for the last 2 weeks and my LO has had noticably drier nappy during the hot weather. I have put it down to sweating and have offered him more water through the day. Constipation can be a sign of dehydration, so maybe try to get more fluids into your LO and if it doesn't make any difference then maybe see a doctor before LO gets uncomfortable x


----------



## Feline

Thanks for your replies - it's reassuring to know that both of your LO's have experienced the same thing in this heat (I'm also in the UK). I'll take your advice and keep a close eye on him.xx


----------



## _jellybean_

Have you called lo's doctor? I'd give them a call, or take lo in for a visit.


----------



## laodicean

I am a doctor. I wouldn't necessarily be worried at this stage, but do have one question: are you using disposable nappies or cloth nappies?

Disposables are really good at holding onto moisture, so you should still be getting 6 or so heavy nappies a day.

In this heat though, cloth nappies dry out so even though your LO is peeing, the nappies aren't heavy because the liquid in them evaporates.

If you're using disposable nappies, I still wouldn't worry because he is clearly peeing a bit, but it's important that water is lost as pee as well as sweat in order to keep your kidneys working well. He's clearly fine though if he's producing a heavy nappy over night! If I were you I'd continue to offer the breast at regular intervals throughout the day, maybe more than you think you need to.

My LO is EBF and has gone from feeding 6 times a day for half an hour at a time to 10 times a day for 20 mins at a time. His nappies are lighter than they are in cooler weather, and whilst not saturated as they would normally be, they still have a fair weight to them.

The warning signs to look out for with dehydration are listed here, in order of concern:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a557531/dehydration

I'd say that if you are worried he's not getting enough, then 30mls at a time of cooled, boiled water isn't going to do your LO any harm. However, if you're worried that he's ill with it then your GP would definitely want to hear from you :)


----------



## laodicean

Also, quick thought: it's easy to focus on our babies and not ourselves. Make sure you're getting enough water too! You should be drinking enough that your pee is light in colour to ensure a) that your kidneys are also being looked after b ) you're able to produce enough milk for LO without drying yourself out!


----------



## Feline

laodicean said:


> I am a doctor. I wouldn't necessarily be worried at this stage, but do have one question: are you using disposable nappies or cloth nappies?
> 
> Disposables are really good at holding onto moisture, so you should still be getting 6 or so heavy nappies a day.
> 
> In this heat though, cloth nappies dry out so even though your LO is peeing, the nappies aren't heavy because the liquid in them evaporates.
> 
> If you're using disposable nappies, I still wouldn't worry because he is clearly peeing a bit, but it's important that water is lost as pee as well as sweat in order to keep your kidneys working well. He's clearly fine though if he's producing a heavy nappy over night! If I were you I'd continue to offer the breast at regular intervals throughout the day, maybe more than you think you need to.
> 
> My LO is EBF and has gone from feeding 6 times a day for half an hour at a time to 10 times a day for 20 mins at a time. His nappies are lighter than they are in cooler weather, and whilst not saturated as they would normally be, they still have a fair weight to them.
> 
> The warning signs to look out for with dehydration are listed here, in order of concern:
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a557531/dehydration
> 
> I'd say that if you are worried he's not getting enough, then 30mls at a time of cooled, boiled water isn't going to do your LO any harm. However, if you're worried that he's ill with it then your GP would definitely want to hear from you :)

Thanks so much for your kind and thoughtful reply...that's very reassuring information. I'm massively sleep deprived at the moment because my boy has been sleeping appallingly since 3.5 months, so I was beginning to freak out thinking that something was seriously wrong. My partner is away on a work trip at the moment and his mobile phone reception is terrible, so I couldn't talk it over properly with him this evening. I didn't want to roll up to A&E like a loony if there's no need to be immediately concerned.

I'll keep a very close eye on things and see how it goes. Thanks muchly again for your response. x


----------



## Dk1234

Haven't read all the replies but could you be pregnant? This happened when I was pregnant


----------



## MiniKiwi

Have you recently started solids or is he just BFed still?


----------



## Feline

MiniKiwi said:


> Have you recently started solids or is he just BFed still?

 No solids yet. I'm feeling a bit less worried because even though his day time nappies are still very light, his first one of the morning is heavy. I'm guessing it's just the heat and he is perspiring a lot to compensate. Thanks for your response ...I was one worried momma!


----------

